# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  جدول موكب الإمام المنتظر عج بالملاحة عاشوراء 1433

## باب المراد



----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام علي الحسين وعلى علي أبن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام على الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحااب الحسين 

عظم الله لك الاجر يا رسول الله (عليك وعلى آلك وعلى ائمة الهدى افضل الصلاة والسلام ).
عظم الله لك الاجر يا سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء
عظم الله لك الاجر يا امير المؤمنين
عظم الله لك الاجر يا ابا محمد الحسن الزكي
عظم الله لك الاجر يا كعبة الاحزان 
عظم الله لك الاجر يا صاحب العصر والزمان (عجل الله لك الفرج)
عظم الله لكم الاجر يا ائمة الهدى ..

عظم الله لكم الاجر ياشيعة

في هذا المصااب الجلل
واحسن لكم العزاء .

شكرا لكم على النقلل
ووفقكم الله لخدمة الامام الحسين
عليه السلام .

دمتم مواليين .

----------

